# Garage Haunt (2015)



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for sharing all the videos. Here is a daytime video and nighttime walk through. Sorry for the poor quality of the video, good reactions from the kids though! This was taken the day after Halloween, so some of the props were a little worn out.

Daytime:





Nighttime:





I will add some individual prop how-to videos later on.

Doug


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun stuff! You really packed a lot into your garage. I like the rat TCT and the night footage was great. Creepy lighting and the kids really seemed to love it! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kids' comments were a hoot:jol: They were clearly loving being scared, and that's the best compliment a haunter can receive.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet set up. Love the trash can rat!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cram packed with fun!


----------

